
The Definitive Primer to the Pirate Bay Trial - dbreunig
http://newteevee.com/2009/02/15/the-definitive-primer-to-the-pirate-bay-trial/
======
smokinn
A definitive primer with no information about the actual laws they defendants
are being accused of breaching? Doesn't seem all that definitive to me.

I know very little about Swedish copyright law so I was hoping for at least
some idea of how likely it's going to be that they're going to be found guilty
and what that would mean for the site itself.

